# WTB St Croix Mojo 7' Spinner or equivilent



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I am surveying what is out there as I have a new reel and some inner voice thinks I need a 7' rod. Would like to find 3/4 to 3 ounce range. Let me know what you have. I am in western NC and can do cash or maybe trade a decent Abu conv. reel



Yerby Ray
Newton, NC


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Think all inshore stop at or below 2oz that are 7 range.only the jig series goes behind that in oz but are below 6ft.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll check my mojo to see , but it's a fantastic rod paired with my 4K Stradic , I will say Iv put 3 and 4 on it with zero problem with 20lb braid , but mostly 2-3 is it's sweet spot for me liking to bounce bait 

1


----------

